
A simple library to improve UX of Bootstrap modals on phones - keaukraine
https://github.com/keaukraine/bootstrap-fs-modal
======
stephenr
This actually looks quite good, but I'm not a fan of relying on icons for the
modal buttons. It'd be nice to have an option for text buttons still - even
from the demo, "Save" is much more intuitive than a tick icon.

